# Velvets Story: a Tale of Suffering in Parts



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I wrote Neons story so now I'm going to write Velvets (my new Betta) story. Unlike my other story, this one is almost all true.

Part 1: Leaving for a new home

I swam in an impatient circle in my cup. _I want to move! _I was full of energy. The Betta next to me said, "Can you try not to bump against the side of your cup, Royal?" I mumbled, "Sure thing, Night." _Night's just grumpy because he's an old Betta who was returned back from his old home! _

Two young feeders were looking at all the Bettas. "Choose me! I want room to swim already... and it's a bit cold in here!" I shouted, swimming in a quick circle and getting a gulp of air. The older of the two feeders picked up Nights cup really gently and murmured soothingly. _I want that one_! I thought. The younger one picked up my cup more roughly. It said something a bit loudly.

Suddenly me and Night both had our cups moved to another shelf. We were than dumped into plastic bags, similar to the ones I had once come to the Petstore in. "Help!" I called, attacking the bag. Night was frantically swimming into the corner of his bag. There turned out to be 3 feeders, 1 full grown one and two smaller ones. The smallest picked up my bag and happily carried it away and into sometype of dark feeder home. _I'm going to have room at last!_
_______________________________________________________________
How was that?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 2: My oh so large home

Eventually me and Night had our bags brought into a giant feeder home and set on a big table. After awhile, I was scooped out of my bag. "New home, here I come! But first, AAAAAHHHHH!!!" I yelled when I hit the air. I was dumped inside of a bowl. "Room!" I shouted, my seeing still a bit blurry from my transaction. I swam forward to finally get some of my energy back, but then I bonked into the clear wall.

When my eyes finally recovered, I saw I wasn't in a huge tank, but a little bowl. A bowl was put down next to mine, and inside it was a very dissapointed looking Night. "This is no better than the cup." He muttered. I looked at him, confused. This may be a bit small but it was way better than a cup! "How large was your old home?" I asked. Night looked sad as he replied "10 gallons. I had a few Cory neighbors, and life was great." _What does that mean? What's a gallon? And what the heck is a Cory?_

My bowl was picked up by the younger feeder. "Bye night!" I called, but he never answered. "See you again tomarrow when they do a water change!" I didn't realize just how ignorant I was.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I like it a lot so far


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Agreed. So far, so good.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! Here's more:

Part 3: Settling in

The feeder put my bowl on a white desk. The wall behind me was yellow and a very loud box was next to me. "Shut it, box!" I yelled, flaring at it. The thing didn't even flinch. "Stupid box."

I investigated my new home. There was a spiky plant in the center that kept on pricking my fins, and I wanted to get rid of the thing! The bottom had some brown gravel, but I could only just fit there because it was a very small surface area. The sides of the bowl were curved and I couldn't see very well out of them, and the front and back of the bowl was straight and I could see that little feeder.

The feeder got up and dropped in 3 pelets! I gobbled them up. "I guess this is a once a day feeding deal." I said. The feeder started doing some mumbo-jumbo language and then it called be an "arco iris" "What are you talking about? Arco Iris that's crazy talk!" I exclaimed. What nonsense was this place!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I like this! Keep going!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Once again, thanks for the comments! Do you like his little temper? ;D

Part 4: Regrets

I'd been in this terrible home for a few weeks. I never saw Night again, and I could hardly see. The water was just too foggy. I rembered how one night I was on the brink of death than a full grown feeder changed my water. It burned my fins and all of my scales were sore. To make things worse, every time I went up for air my fins were pricked by that plant. My stomach hurt so bad, but I willingly ate my 7 pellets a day.

_Did Night get a better life than this?_ I wondered. _Maybe he's being pampered like a king._ I was just about to go insane from that annoying box next to me, constantly yelling and flashing in bright colors all day. "What did I do this time to deserve this?" I said. There was no answer.

Occasionally that other young feeder would come and visit me. She would stare at me and occasionally the younger feeder would yell something and she would feed me. I liked her, she actually paid attention to me. Unlike my current feeder, who just rested on something large all day ignoreing me except for food. _How much longer can I take this? Will I ever be saved?_


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh no!!! Save him, save him!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 5: (A few months later) My new life

The feeder that I liked so much was in the room agin. "Hello feeder!" I called out feebly. The feeder pointed at my bowl and they both ran out of the room, shouting something. The youger feeder came back in and grabbed my bowl, and boy was it shaking! She carried me out to the place where I usually get a water change. "Finally." I murmured.

I just sat in the room in my bowl for awhile, so I took a nap. When I woke up, the fully grown feeder was trying to scoop me up in a net! I zoomed away from the thing as much as I could, but I was caught. The feeder took we out of the water and I tried to leap out, but I couldn't. I was dumped back into water again.

I allowed my stress stripes to show while I swam down onto the bottom while my vision adjusted. When everything was clear, I made my stress stripes go away and gasped. This place was huge! Probably 3 times the size of my old home, with new rainbow gravel and no spiky plant! I got up and swam around and around, over joyed. I was a bit annoyed when my new tank was moved next to the annoying box, but it was worth it!

_Thank you, my favorite feeder! _I thought. Because I knew that it had told my current feeder to get me this home.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awwe~ ;-;


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww    So sweet!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

keep going it's awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Mre again!

Part 6: More burns

It had been nearly a month since being put in this new cage. I was happy at first, clean water and more space, but I should've known it was too good to last. Once again, my fins were melting away, my scales were like little balls of fire coating my body. So far only 1 waterchange has occured in this cage, and my stomach was ready to burst! But I still had to eat, if food never comes by than I'll starve. Better full than hungry. I tried nibbling my tail today, I was so insane.

My favorite feeder was in the room with my old bowl and clean water. _Is that feeder cleaning my water?_ I wondered. The feeder plunged in a net. "Noo!" I cried, and I slowely swam away. It was too late, she had me. I was lifted out of the water and towards the bowl. I wriggled to get near the water, and I was released. Unfortunatly, my head hit the side and I slid down the side of the bowl and down onto the ground.

"HELP! I'M DYING NOOOOOOOOO!" I shrieked, flopping, wishing for the sensation of water. I heard my feeder scream. The feeder that used to be my favorite grabbed me with its bare hands and dropped me back in my tank. My stress stripes showed up on their own, and I lay on the bottom of my cage, heaving. One of my pectoral fins hurt, too, but that was going away. _Why must I suffer all these burns?_


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh no!!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

ouch!!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ba da bum ba bum! I'm luvin' it.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I had to give it a sad turn because this IS a true story, and there was a sad part. I wish there hadn't been, though. Enough with the sad stuff!!!

In case it's confusing you, the thing where his eyes need to adjust after water changes is just something I came up with. Like when you squeeze your eyes shut and open them things are blurry for a minute.

Part 7: My new feeder

An hour later I had pretty much forgotten the incident. It all came back to me when my formerly favorite feeder scooped me witht a net and into the bowl. My heart raced and I feared that she was going to miss again, but I landed in the bowl, stress stripes and all. I was in the bowl for probably 10 or 20 minutes when the net came for me AGAIN! I raced away, but once again I was caught. I was dumped back into my cage. The whole place was swashing but my eyes were still adjusting. When everything calmed down I was confused. _Where am I?_

There was no loud box blaring next to me, in fact, for the first time ever, it was silent! For all of my life there had been noise, as a fry feeders were always checking in on me, at the pet store feeders and animals were very loud, and here it had always been the box. The silence creeped me out a bit so I called out "Hello?" But there was no answer. I realized that the water wasn't burning anymore, but I was still sore from the old water. Most of my gravel was gone, too! It had all gone away except for some in a small dish. 

The feeder that used to be my favorite came over to look at me. I made my stress stripes appear and tried to flare, but I really didn't have the energy to. This feeder is the sign of the net and danger, and must be avoided at all costs. After awhile of it doing nothing, not scooping me up with a net, not moving my container back over to the loud box, I realized that it was my new feeder!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yayyee! It's becoming happy~!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

yay keep going please!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Keep goin'!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

More again! In case you were wondering, I've been updating daily!

Part 8: The new scedule

To my shock and surprise, the very next day I got another water change! I had expected to not recieve one for the next month... Yes! Sadly, my new feeder wouldn't feed me that day. Late in the night, I realized my stomach didn't hurt so much anymore. _Maybe my stomach hurting has something to do with eating too much food? _I wondered. _Nah! _

The next day something was put in my home. It was no longer a cage, because the water was clean and it was quiet. Suddenly, masses of bubbles came pouring out of the new thing! I swam right into them and started biting bubbles on the surface. For the first time in awhile, my energy was back! I swam around, playing in the bubbles, and fell asleep in them.

When I woke up it was the next day and I _still _hadn't been fed! My stomach didn't hurt in the least, I was hungry again. My feeder came over to my home and dropped in a pellet. "Finally!" I called, zipping over and jumping for the food. I missed in my haste the first time, but I got it the second time. That day I was fed two more pellets, but that was it. No seven pellets a day anymore, I realized. Time for three pellets a day! 

I was no longer sore. The feeder continued to do daily waterchanges, and added something soothing in the water that made me feel calm and healed. _I need to thank it. _I thought_, But how? _


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

How will she thank her? Luv it!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Good story! 
What happened to Night?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

good story!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> Good story!
> What happened to Night?


I think so also:-D


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I love it!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

That Night thing I was just about to get to, actually! I feel guilty about him, but I learned. Here goes:

Part 9: How to thank your Feeder

A few days later my feeder called me a Velvet. "I have a name I can understand!" I exclaimed, flaring and swimming in a quick circle. I Know what all the Bettas names were who I'd met... I knew my father was Dragon, my mother was Opal, One of my brothers name was Flame, one good friend was Night...

Than I remebered Night. I looked around, because I remebered this feeder had taken Night in. I could just barely see a tank that looked larger than mine sitting across the room. _That's not fair! _I thought. Inside the tank, there wasn't a black shape swimming around, but a pink one. That had to mean only one thing. Night was dead. 

I remebered that he had once gotten a little bowl, too. This feeder must have not known much about Bettas and killed Night! If I can survive, than why couldn't Night? The answer popped up in my head almost instantly. _He was old. _But my feeder was taking GREAT care of me, how could that be? It must have learned. I really wanted to thank it for saving me and learning not to make the same mistakes with me as it did with Night.

It didn't occur to me how to thank my feeder until a week later. I was so happy and energetic now, and I had the energy to do it. The next day when my feeder checked on me it gasped and when it fed me it gave me an extra pellet. I could hear it shouting, all happy, and I could guess what it was shouting about. My first bubblenest.

THE END


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw its so cute!!!! XD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay! Good story!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just wished "Night" (I didn't really name him, I didn't believe in naming fish then) Hadn't died. It's my fault, too. I bought him a little Betta bowl and changed it once a week like the package instructed. I also fed him 6 pellets a day like the instructions on the food packet said. Of course I wasn't absolutely certain that Bettas liked small spaces, in fact I told my dad My Betta would be unhappy in a small container, of course my dad didn't get me one. I still changed the water 1 time a week because I followed the package instructions. Poor Betta only lasted a month )=. I then did the research and found out I was doing everything wrong, got a new Betta, got another Betta, and now they're thriving. Poor "Night" )=


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww. I'm sorry 'bout him.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah it's sad but I shouldn't dampen the mood from the storys happy ending. I noticed Neon and Velvet make their Bubblenests different. Neon makes his very spread out and thin, unfortunatly because it's only 1 layer of bubbles it's VERY weak. Velet makes his in the corner of his tank and it's many layers, but it's not that spread out, so it's much stronger. 

Neons is bigger, Velvets is stronger. Just like the fish themselves <3


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, this is such a great story!! I am sorry about "Night" though, but you didn't know better! Don't worry, I killed my first goldfish...


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

great story I sometimes write stories not about bettas because for me it's so hard to grasp the feelings of the fish and put them into human wording because It's not like I can get into the tank and talk to the fish lol anyway you wrote an incredible inspiring story. I hope you will eventually write more stories about your other bettas and animals I've been hooked to your writing and I have almost been checking this post everyday.If it's ok I would like to ask you to write about Opal and the brother betta. Again you did an incredible job. And I'm so sorry Night died ,but now you do an incredible job making your bettas healthy and happy. Your very fortunate to have a lot of room for your bettas they key is to not only clean the water but also limit the food you feed that you feed the betta like three or four pellets. But you probably already know to do that now. I must again say I loved your story. I can almost picture how happy the fish is right now it is probably making a a happy grin in his tank.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I love your stories so much! You really inspired me to write my own and I'm gonna start one about Churro! But I was wondering if I can use one little thing from your story, the whole thing about bettas calling the humans 'feeders'? You don't have to but I was just wondering, it's a good idea! thanks


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Ethan: Since you asked I'll make a story about poor old "Night". Opal, Flame, and Dragon were all made up characters. Ooh! I'm going to make 4 more stories on this thread, Nights, Opals, Flames, and Dragons! I get to make up 3 of those stories lol. Since it's harder to make up a story, I'll start with a true story. "Nights".

Part 1: My new feeder. 

Royal was blabbering about something to do with energy. I was getting annoyed and told him to keep it down. _Sheesh, why does he have so much energy? Doesn't he realize that this is no life to live?_ I wondered. Across the room I could just make out a tank of Corys swimming around, they reminded me of my old life in a community, but that feeder didn't want me...

_No. I must not think about that. _Two feeders were coming to the Betta shelf."More feeders. Fun." A Betta next to me, just a little young thing, said, "Why do you hate feeders so much, Night?" I sighed and answered, "You can't trust 'em. They're the ones who put you in a cup." One of the feeders, the older of the two, stopped to pick up my cup. Fortunatly it didn't shake it too much and it murmered something. Royals cup was picked up by the other feeder, and we were both brought to a larger feeder.

That larger feeder put blue water into a couple of bags and dumped us into them. Royal was shouting for help while I swam into the corner of me bag, trying to burst through the Bottom and escape. _I can't believe I'm going with feeders again! They're just going to abandon me!_ I thought, as I was carried away.


Should I continue this "Series of Betta stories"?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

It is a great story. I'm sorry about Night too. I think we've all made mistakes though, but the good thing is learning.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've decided to continue these stories...

Part 2: The enemy

The feeders was pouring my bag into a net.. I was being carried through the air... And I was plopped into the water.

I looked around. I was just in a little half gallon bowl. "This is great, so much room!" Royal was saying in the bowl next to me. _What? _"No, it's not." I said. Royal glanced at me and asked, "Night, how big was your old home?" I sadly glanced at this little disapointment I now needed to call home and said, "10 gallons. I also had some cory neighbors, too." Royal looked confused, like he didn't even know what a gallon was.

The younger feeder carried Royal off and he shouted, "Bye Night! See you next water change!" I ignored him and despaired when I was carried into another room by the other feeder. The thing instantly tried to feed me. I decided that I might as well eat and ate a couple of pellets.

"You may feed me, but you are the one who took a Betta and put him in a ittle bowl. _You_ are my enemy." I said to the feeder. _I hate feeders! Why can't I just be a wild Betta?_


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

thankyou for continuing your story writing


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

NP (=

Part 3 (a month later)

"Oooh." I muttered, an old Bettas gasp of pain. It hurt to swim because this feeder was feeding me 6 and sometimes 9 pellets a day. The water was only changed once a week, and my tail became spikey. "Why? Why is my tail so spiky? Why to my scales hurt and burn? Why is this feeder torturing me?" I wondered aloud. _That's it. _I thought. _I can't handle this anymore. I have no choice but to end this. _I thought about jumping, but this tank gave me so little room that I had no energy for it. 

Suddenly my feeder dropped in 3 more pellets. "Must... eat." I muttered, swimming to the surface. I ate one pellet, but my mouth became too sore to eat the others. _I can't eat any more._

It was like I lacked the ability to eat. "Oh well." I muttered, swimming to the bottom with the other pellets uneaten. The feeder stared at me and scooped out the pellets with a net. _It feels like my time is coming._


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I like these stories, especially the one about Night!
There a bit hard to understand but there really good!
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well here's the end.

Part 4: 

I couldn't, and wouldn't, eat for the next week.

My fins seemes glued together at the end, and my tail was growing spikier and spikier. I only occasionally went up for a breath of air. My feeder still kept on dropping in pellets and just scooping them out with a net. I didn't even bother try talking. I couldn't.

My gills hurt, white colored flecks were appearing against my black scales. Still the feeder did once weekly water changes, still the water became cloudy within a couple of days.

One night I was exhausted and it hurt to swim up to the surface to breath, but I had to. My feeder was staring at me, a look of hope and pleading in its eyes. There wasn't any where to hide, so I didn't bother trying. 

That night I could feel it. I could feel my body shutting down, my scales growing heavy, and the surface seemed a world away to swim to for a breath. I looked around and could see the surface, it looked impossible to reach. I glanced around again, and I noticed that the sides of my home seemed to stretch forever. My scales didn't feel sore, and my tail wasn't spikey. _I'm in Thailand. _I realized. _I've just died._

THE END

The end was sconfusing, but that's how I meant it to be. Like he just slipped away without even realizing it. I'll miss you, "Night" )=


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Well here's the end.
> 
> Part 4:
> 
> ...


That is actually a really good ending. It could be a sad ending or happy one depending on how you want to look at it.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess it is. Now I'm making one of the made up stories, Dragons.

Part 1: Breeding stock

I swam in a quick circle and flared at the female in the tank next to mine. She was perfect! She was black, other thank a pure white patch of scales along her side. I swam up and half heartily made a bubble. _She's not even near enough for breeding. _I thought sadly. This was the life of a breeding stock Betta.

We got decently large homes, and were treated well. Most of the Bettas around me were freaks, instead of having a long tail they had semi-circle shaped tails and even 2 tails. Some of them were males with short fins. We were all brightly colored.

My reflection was staring at me, and I attacked it. It showed a shimmering turqoise Betta with red fins. I forgot it was my reflection and kept on bonking into the invisible wall. "Why.. can't.. I.. get.. you?" I said, before I remembered it was my reflection. I looked longingly at the female again. The only difference between the females was that some had two tails, some had spiky tails, and most had normal female tails.

Suddenly a feeder plunged the mesh into my tank. "No, never, never, never, never!!" I cried. The mesh was rarely used, but it always meant a trip to the air. The feeder chased me around for awhile, but I was caught. It carried me into the air for a few brief seconds, during which I flopped, terrified for my life, and than I hit water again. When I looked around I saw that this home was twice the size of my usual home. "Probably 10 gallons." I muttered.

I swam around for a few minutes, than a clear thing that went from the gravel to the surface was plunged into my tank. Inside of it was her, the female.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

lol he must have liked that female a ton!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay more for Dragon!

Part 2: Chatting with Opal

This bond is unnatural, that I knew. Bettas rarely stay hooked for ever to the first female they meet, but I was. I swam up to the female and flared my fins for all the world to see. "Hello, I'm Dragon!" I said, blowing a bubble for her. She flared back at me and said, "Well, Who cares. I mean, I _could _tell you my name, which is opal, but than I already have. Mister flappon or whatever." She replied cooly.

I was shocked and just flared at her again, this time in embaressment. "Well... Opal isn't exactly the coolest name around either. What are you, a Betta or a stone?" I replied. She flared again, more cautiosly. "I guess you aren't as soft as you look." She mumbled, before swimming up to get a breath of air. _Yes! _I thought. _She's starting to like me! If only I could breed with her... But something that's almost invisible is seperating us. _I swam away and hid in a plant to think.

A few days later, after I had built my bubblenest huge and strong, the barrier suddenly disappeared. Opal was released into the tank. I followed her everywhere, asking countless questions. "How were you born with that beautiful white orb on your side?" I asked. She swam away quickly and said under her breath "Stop following me..." But I kept on pursuing.

After a day or two (I lost track of the time) She agreed to follow me and we swam under my bubblenest. I brought up the embrace in my mind and tried it out on her. We were very clumbsy at first, I got her head one time. But eventually we got it. I saw white specks floating through the water, and caught them by instinct and placed them in my bubblenest. We continued this for a few hours, but I got tired of it.

"Okay, leave now". I said impatiently, frantically glancing at the white specks in my bubblenest. "But..." Opal was cut short. "GO!" I zipped over and nipped her fins. She gasped in shock and swam away to hide in a plant. "I'm sorry, but I have to do it." I mumbled. 

Later that day, the mesh returned and picked Opal up. She didn't so much as struggle to escape it.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 3: We got fry!

I glanced nervously at Opals tank the next day. She was sitting at the front staring at me. I spun around and began tending to the eggs again. "One eggy two eggy three eggy four..." I whispered to keep myself busy. That day was nothing but bubblenest work.

The next day I woke up to see something tiny and strange slip out of the bubblenest. I rushed over and caught it, and realized it was a fry. I Placed it back into the nest and zoomed to the front of the tank. "Opal! We have fry!" I shouted. She zipped to the front of her tank and stared in astonishment when a fry slipped behind me. I rushed over to catch it. It was obvious she was still mad at me for suddenly rushing her off, because she quickly went away. _Sheesh, she holds a grudge._

A few hours later I was frantically swimming, catching lots of fry. I needed a break, but couldn't take one. Opal watched smugly and said, "It's like you're dancing like a feeder. Dance, feeder boy." I wanted to stop after that, but of course the fry kept falling so I couldn't. Some of the females near me were laughing.

_It's not fair! These dumb fry keep falling, and evertime I have to pick it up a dumb female starts giggling! Thanks alot, Opal! _I thought, angrily putting fry back in the nest again and again. Eventually the females got tired of their little game and made themselves be entertained by just watching me pick up fry.

Eventually the fry finally learned to swim. I quickly told them about me and their mother, but I was also eventually taken away. Back to my tank, right next to Opal.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Comments, anyone?


Part 4: A whole new lifestyle

Opal was glancing at me hopefully in the tank next door, and my heart fluttered like a leaf. "I'm sorry." She said. "No, I'm sorry." I answered. Opal nodded and turned away into a stone ornament. There was a wierd noise all of a sudden. I turned and there was a mass of bubbles flowing up out of a wierd block. I swam right into them and started biting and chasing them around. "You will be my dinner!" I shouted, attacking the things.

Then the feeder was back with reall food. "Oh, I'm back on pellets again" I muttered. For the past couple of weeks I'd been recieving lots of meat, like shrimp and worms. I still ate the pellets without complaint. When I looked around at my tank, I saw it had been rearanged. There was a little forest of plants in half the tank, and some type of ornament with a hole I could just see barely see in there. Out here There was a piece of wood with something really soft and green on it. On it was these little red things.

I chased one, but it zipped on over to the forest. "You're not worth the trouble." I said to it. Another thing in the front was this big cave thing. I investigated, and chased out a few more red things. And so a new scedule began. I would sleep in the ornament in the forest, wake up, chase red things out of the forest, chase them out of the cave, chase bubbles, eat, chat with other Bettas, eat, chase red things again, chase bubbles again, sleep. It was a great life.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 5: Good Bye Fry

It has been a few months. All of my fry were in seperate little jars. They named themselves, and I was especially proud of one of them. Flame looked almost identical to me, and was the fiestiest fry of them all. He had a red circle on his side, almost like Opals white one. I would flare at him every day and he'd flare back.

The other fry were okay, but nothing compared to Flame. It was like me and Opal morphed together to create the perfect Betta. That's why I was disappointed when the feeder was taking the jars away, probably for the petstore. "Don't take that one!" I shouted when the feeder reached Flame. Either it was luck or it wasn't, but Flame wasn't going to the petstore. The feeder put him in a 5 gallon tank nearby!

I lived for many years, eventually Opal, and even Flame, died. I had 5 more batches of fry with Opal, and we live great next to eachother. On my 7th year, I could feel it coming. I couldn't go up for air, I just layed on the bottom of my tank. "Thank you feeder, for taking care of me." I whispered, before darkness shrouded over me for the last time.

THE END

I don't think this story was very popular /= should I even bother writing the others?


----------



## betta4ever (Jun 19, 2010)

LOVE THEM!!!!! continue :-D:lol:


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay fine =D Opals story (I don't think my made up ones are very good...)

Part 1: A pitiful Betta

I looked at the tank next to me. "That's the new guy!" Somebody next to me said. He obviously was just shipped in, he looked a mess. He had huge stress stripes and was a pale gray and orange color. _What an ugly Betta! _I pitied him. I was going to say something, but the Betta next to him, Penny, got there first. "Hey you with the gray scales, I'm Penny!" He said. He showed off his giant coppery fins, obviously trying to intimidate the new guy. The new Betta flared back, his fins were pitiful in comparison, stuck together at the ends.

"I'm dragon." He replied, with a voice full of might. It surprised me, with such an appearance I expected him to be a timid thing. Penny drew back in surprise, also, and said, "You wont last a week here. Only HANDSOME Bettas get to breed." Before zooming around and hiding off somewhere in his tank. Dragon looked at me hopefully, but I didn't want anything to do with him and hid behind a plant. 

I peeked out and saw him flaring at his reflection and then turning away. The stress stripes were gone when he turned.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I REALLY want to write more... so....

Part 2: Not so pitiful

The next morning I swam out and looked at Dragons tank. I gasped. _They really did replace him! THere's a new Betta in there! _This new Betta had a shimmering turquoise body and brilliant red fins. He flared his fins, and they were huge. Lily was in one of the nearby tanks and she started flirting and called out, "You who! Hello new Betta, I'm Lily. Welcome here!" 

"And I'm Dragon. I've already been 'welcomed'" He made a motion towards Penny's tank. _Dragon! _He looked nothing like Dragon... I guess his trip here had been stressful. Penny came out and flared angrily. "So what, you colored up. you're still ugly!" Dragon angrily launched hisself out of the small gap on the top of his tank and landed in Pennys. After awhile he launched hiself back into his tank. Penny was laying on his side on the bottom of his tank gasping, missing half his fins. 

"wow Dragon, that was impressive!" Lily called out, swishing her tail. "Uh huh." He replied glancing at my tank. I looked away. At that moment the feeder came in, and didn't sound too happy. _Nice going dragon._


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So intense! Write more!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 3: My new tank

It had beena month or two, and my tank had been moved. Well, the mesh was coming for me. It scooped me up and carried me across the room and dunked me into a large tank. It was probably 10 gallons, and there was another female already in there. "Hey!" I called out, angry. _She's trying to steal my home!_ Before I could do anything, another female was dumped in. Than I realized we were going to have to live together.

Two more females were dumped in, and they all tried to claim territory. I chose a spot with some soft green stuff and a rock with lots of little holes in it. The part I liked best was that I could look down on Dragon, Penny, and some other Bettas. The other females tried to steal it from me since I had the best hiding spot, but I beat them all and got to keep my territory.

The other females kept obn squabbling, but I decided to stay out of it. When food came the others forgot their anger and all ate. I ate my share, too. "This place is great!" I said. It was, and it was interesting to watch all the other females do their thing. _This is going to be fun!_


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yay!!!!!!! Can't wait for more!!!!!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Part 4: Another new tank?

Only a few days later the mesh came again for me. I was scooped out and dropped into yet another tank. This one had Dragon in it, fortunatly there seemed to be some kind of barrier between us. "What's going on?" I asked. Dragon flared his fins to show he didn't understand. But he smiled, which meant he liked it.

And so my first spawning happened. After the eggs were layed, Dragon started getting panicky for some reason. He bit me! I swam away and allowed the mesh to take me. 

When I returned to my home, everything had been rearanged! The other females had obviously been taken out, because there was only a few in there. I swam to my old spot. This time it had a big leafy plant, but my hidey hole was in the same spot. When the other females came in they tried to steal my territory. I gave them some nasty nips.

I also got some new neighbors, too. These red things were in the tank. They stayed mainly towards the patch of green stuff, which was now near the center of the tank, but they did stray over to me. Unfortunatly they looked just a tad too big to bite.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll end it here.

Part 5: My life

Eventually I made up with Dragon after seeing a female with badly tattered fins and missing scales because of breeding. After that we watched our fry grow up.

Our favorite was flame, the finest fry in the spawn. He was very aggressive and stronge and had great coloration and body shape. The other fry were great, too. One of them turned out black with a turquoise that only showed up in the right lighting and red fins. One of the females was the mirror image of me.

I lived out my life here in the breeding stock, living for 4 years. Occasionally I got sick, but I always healed. I spawned with Dragon a few more times. I lived with the other females for the whole time. I even managed to jump into Dragons tank once and spawn without the feeder knowing until it was too late.

In the end, I rested on the bottom of the tank, and my body wouldn't cooperate. The other females took some nips out of me, but I hardly noticed. I said my last words, thinking of my whole great life. "Thanks for the life, but why do I have to go first?" Before blinding lights shone in my eyes.

THE END


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, cute story! I like it!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

great stories! Night's made me cry a bit. :<


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Love them!


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

what were the red things in the tanks


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Cherry shrimp.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I love your stories!


----------

